
Salvador Dali’s Script for the Marx Brothers - sogen
https://dangerousminds.net/comments/when_dali_met_harpo_read_salvador_dalis_script_for_the_marx_brothers
======
annoyingnoob
“The only difference between me and a madman is that I’m not mad.” – Salvador
Dali

~~~
thorin
My favourite quote was:

“At the age of six I wanted to be a cook. At seven I wanted to be Napoleon.
And my ambition has been growing steadily ever since.”

I guess buying diary of a genius as a young teenager set me on a bad path.

~~~
dole
And considering Dali's artistic abilities at six [1], it's no wonder he got a
big ego.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landscape_Near_Figueras](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landscape_Near_Figueras)

~~~
thorin
My daughter is 6, I've been drawing unicorns with her today. I thought she was
doing well! This is incredible.

------
throwsprtsdy
It's nice to see such mutual respect between people operating in such
seemingly different styles.

~~~
peteretep
Just wait til you discover he invented the Chupa Chups logo

~~~
telesilla
Which fits stylistically with the animated scenes in Vertigo

------
lovemenot
Some justification for his anagrammatic nickname: avida dollars

------
WalterBright
> the quick witty repartee of his brother Groucho

That's what I enjoyed. Not the harp and piano playing, nor the physical gags.

~~~
nkrisc
I think some of the physical gags were pretty clever and had merit beyond
slap-stick humor. The "mirror" scene form Duck Soup comes to mind.

